# Dry rub on Baby Backs the night before?



## smoke_chef (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey ya'll, 

   This may be a dumb question?? 

   I have of course seen lots of posts about marinating, brining, or applying a dry run the night before a smoke. But I don't think I have ever seen that topic talked about for Baby Backs. Will it help or hurt my ribs if I coat with mustard and apply Jeff's dry rub to my baby backs the night before? 

Thanks, 

Smoke_Chef


----------



## ron50 (Jun 14, 2008)

That's what I do. Some apply the rub right before they toss them in the smoker. Either way they will be outstanding!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2008)

I echo Ron on this, give 'em a rub the night before, wrap them up tight with saran wrap, and pull 'em out the next day when you're ready to smoke!

By allowing the rub to sit on the meat overnight, the spices will penetrate the meat and absorb the rub which you'll taste in the end results!


----------



## flash (Jun 14, 2008)

Ribs is ribs. Rub away


----------



## desertlites (Jun 14, 2008)

yup-when in doubt rub-and than some more.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 15, 2008)

I prefer to rub the night before but don't always get the chance.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome... Thanks to all. I'll get to it right now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Full q-view tomorrow.


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

It never hurts to add some flavor, if its the good flavors that you like. It should enhance it very nicely.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 15, 2008)

No disrespect, but have done it both ways and there is NO difference by leaving the rub on overnight!!
In fact, if you have a salty rub, it will start to cure the ribs and give them a "hammy" taste, also tends to make the finished meat mushy.

Never seen rub "penetrate" meat before....try it both ways and come up with your own conclusion!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 15, 2008)

What Ron said.


----------



## smoke freak (Jun 15, 2008)

Im with bubba on this one. I dont think it helps much on ribs but on larger cuts like butts or briskets I rub the night before.


----------



## audioxtremes (Jun 15, 2008)

I will reluctantly say I can't tell a difference between letting the rub sit overnight and just letting it naturally wet down on the ribs before placing in the smoker. 

All I know is use Jeffs rub! None better!


----------

